# How many grams of fat per day?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Currently hitting around 3000 kcals daily and using myfitness pal to track everything.

Everyday my fat intake is around 75g's. Which I know maybe is not enough.

Think I should up fat?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

What are your goals?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

currently bulking mate. First attempt at doing it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it's fine, I'm on about 4500 cals and I'm taking about 70g fat


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers for the answers lads.

I have another thread about results from bulking on here. As its first time not quite sure what to expect but been at it a month and a half. Cleanest foods possible. Weight has been increasing around 2ibs a month but not really seeing much of a difference in body composition? Is this normal? Or is it because if you look at yourself everyday you wpnt notice small changes?

Sorry to bring this up just want to get the fecking thing right!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Around half a gram per pound of lean is 'generally considered' to be enough to support your test production.

However, there are very few studies that can actually quantify this, so it's guesswork.

As for your rate of gain, 2lb a month seems fine. You can't really gain much more muscle than this unless you are a complete newbie or have gone on AAS. If you gain faster than this, pretty much all the extra will be fat anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry cocked right up there. Gaining around 1ib a week. Some weeks less. However I don't look to have put on much fat? So was wondering where the hell this weight is going haa.

And might bump the old fat up by 20 then. Peanut butter time


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm having 100g fats from 25g peanut butter, 6 whole egss, and a mix of almonds, cashew and soya beans. So try adding these, your find them on myfitnesspal


----------

